# Research: APR bipipe or Samco hose set...



## freedomtanker (Aug 9, 2006)

anyone have any intellegent opinions of the two?


----------



## freedomtanker (Aug 9, 2006)

so no one knows???


----------



## Binary_Finary (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (freedomtanker)*

Just go with the Samco, 034 also offers a tbb thats a little bit more affordable.


----------



## owneraudis4 (Jun 20, 2006)

Use the apr bipipe I've had both like the bipipe better


----------



## 83854life (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Research: APR bipipe or Samco hose set... (freedomtanker)*

I have complete samco hose kit and thats the only piece I would change for the bipipe. So when I get a bipipe anyone want to buy the boot or we could trade if your not diggin the pipe.


----------

